# Wyin Co2 Regulator stuck at 2bps



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It kinds looks like a broken needle valve. What happens when you take the tubing off and adjust the bubble rate?


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> It kinds looks like a broken needle valve. What happens when you take the tubing off and adjust the bubble rate?


Yes, try to isolate the problem first. Be careful though. You shouldn't need 60psi for a CO2 system. 30 should be plenty. Be warned, you might have a gieser shoot out of your bubble counter. You might want to cover that opening with a towel after you remove that airline. To me it seems like it's something downstream from your setup. But let's see what happens when you remove that airline first.


----------



## MaiDoM (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok I'll try that tomorrow! 

Is there a way to reduce the pressure? As soon as the main valve let the co2 through it went to 60psi. By the way I'm using an atomizer if it changes something for the pressure.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

chunk of teflon tape get into an inlet?


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

MaiDoM said:


> Ok I'll try that tomorrow!
> 
> Is there a way to reduce the pressure? As soon as the main valve let the co2 through it went to 60psi. By the way I'm using an atomizer if it changes something for the pressure.


Yes. You can just turn the knob on your regulator counter clockwise and run your system to slowly bleed off pressure. What kind of fittings you have, check valves and the like are good pieces of information to try to troubleshoot. Try taking another video of your entire system.


----------



## MaiDoM (Jan 23, 2014)

Sooo a quick update, I havent had to time to test my regulator without the tubing yet, but I came back from work today with TONS of tiny buddles coming out of my atomizer. Opened up my cabinet and my bubble counter was showing near 5 bps.

Just a quick video showing it working, but I didnt touch anything since my original post. 

I'll update if I get any more problems! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-fR2e35DRc


----------



## Shob99 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi how did u reduce the working pressure?
I have a same wyin regulator,
How to reduce it from 60 psi?
Turn the nob with w logo anticlockwise?


----------

